# Need a round baler for a 41 Hp(pto) tractor



## crumb23

I have an oliver 550 diesel (41 pto hp) and am looking to include *round* baling into my small hay business. The tractor has a wider, calcium filled tires, because it had a loader on it at one point so I estimate the total weight to be about 4 tons. In addition all my fields are flat so I am not dealing with hills. Im a college kid just trying to put some money toward college so I dont have a whole lot of funding, something old and simple is my best bet. Lets say keep it under 1500. Thanks so much for your input. Also I found this site that supposably shows the pto hp needed to run some of these balers, are they accurate? I thought they should have been much higher.

http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/eng3050


----------



## deadmoose

Hesston 5530, 530, 730, Cih 8420, Massey 1734 all same baler require 30 PTO.


----------



## Vol

crumb23 said:


> Also I found this site that supposably shows the pto hp needed to run some of these balers, are they accurate? I thought they should have been much higher.
> 
> http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/eng3050


They seem to be a bit generous on some of the round balers.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hog987

Vol said:


> They seem to be a bit generous on some of the round balers.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Back in the days when doing these tests they didn't figure on guys trying to go 10+ miles per hour.

Find a decent smaller baler. Might have to back of the tension and go slow. Don't get any soft core baler they take too much power to make a decent looking bale.


----------



## crumb23

hog987 said:


> Back in the days when doing these tests they didn't figure on guys trying to go 10+ miles per hour.
> 
> Find a decent smaller baler. Might have to back of the tension and go slow. Don't get any soft core baler they take too much power to make a decent looking bale.


So if I went only 4-5 mph I could get a bigger baler? 4x5 or 5x5 is the biggest I would want to go, also when you are refering to soft core you are referring to the chain style balers correct?


----------



## hog987

Some more information on the roping the web site. The end talks about hard core and soft core balers.

http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/eng3129


----------



## JD3430

Don't forget, those HP estimates are flat ground.
Hills are a completely different story.


----------



## crumb23

JD3430 said:


> Don't forget, those HP estimates are flat ground.
> Hills are a completely differentant story


im on flat ground so that shouldnt be a problem


----------



## RockmartGA

Most of the 4x5 balers specify around 45 hp. A lot of people don't realize that to go from a 4x4 bale to a 4x5 bale, you are adding about 50% more hay to the bale. That last foot of hay is really where the tractor horsepower requirements come into play.

I would look for a 4x5 baler and then roll a 4x4 bale with it. A 4x4 bale is marketable in most places and it would give you flexibility if you ever upgraded tractors.


----------



## Supa Dexta

I run my 4x5 deere with a 90hp tractor and I wouldnt want any less (it claims 55 would do!). It works the tractor in heavy crop, and any lighter fields I feel I'm wasting my time anyways. Not to burst your bubble, but maybe the time isn't right, as that small of tractor isn't really made to work efficiently and safely with rounds.

Any money brought in from the round bales you do make will be quickly eaten up on wearing out your tractor.


----------



## 8350HiTech

RockmartGA said:


> Most of the 4x5 balers specify around 45 hp. A lot of people don't realize that to go from a 4x4 bale to a 4x5 bale, you are adding about 50% more hay to the bale. That last foot of hay is really where the tractor horsepower requirements come into play.
> 
> I would look for a 4x5 baler and then roll a 4x4 bale with it. A 4x4 bale is marketable in most places and it would give you flexibility if you ever upgraded tractors.


Most 4x5s are also built heavier and made to run with bigger tractors than dedicated 4x4 balers. Merely stopping a 4x5 baler at a 4x4 bale won't reduce it's power requirements to that of a 4x4 baler.


----------



## hog987

One thing that you can do it rake two swaths together and than go slow. This way your using more of the power to run the baler and not move the equipment across the field. Also play with the tension on the baler.

Maybe you will wear out your tractor. But maybe if you play your cards right you will make some money to up grade.


----------



## atgreene

Both my tractors are 40 HP, an old IH 504 and a Kubota 4150. I run a gehl 1475, run mostly 4' silage. All my fields are hills, some very steep, but I go slow and plan my moves. If you're on flat going it can be done, but it is slow.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Local guy here had small hobby farm and had a hesston 530 run it with a 60JD or a 990 david brown.

Run our NH 640 with a IH 856D (100hp) perfect match. Rated for 65 hp i think. Have run it with a 656 gas (65hp) took all it wanted to run it


----------



## Dill

Those little Hesstons and their cousins are good for low HP. I've seen them run on a super M.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Cousin runs his with a JD 2010!

I sold him hay "in the windrow".  He baled it and hauled it home! ^_^


----------



## deadmoose

Mine fetched $1000 @ auction. It seemed to work great until something up top broke. $500 piece. Also needed fab work. I was pleasantly surprised that it got that much. The scrap guy must a been outbid early...


----------

